# It's gone...



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

...don't try to console me


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Did the tesco bag and the dust on the seat go with it too :lol:

Come over to Other Marques - we'll look after you 8)

James


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah, you'll be very welcome, Mike...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

End of an era Mike - I wonder if Bike still has his? I 'stumbled' across his sig from 2001...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

kmpowell, what are you doing at a v-power pump now that your R32 has gone?

Nevermind Mike, I think mine is going to be going soon too


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Welcome to 'Other Marques', Mike.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Welcome Mike, it's just better over here in leppers corner


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> kmpowell, what are you doing at a v-power pump now that your R32 has gone?


Pumping in sympathy and getting my feet soaked in Optimax! Changed it now.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Pumping in sympathy and getting my feet soaked in Optimax! Changed it now.


Optimax??? Soaked in Optimax??? That's old stuff mate... RON98... tsc, tsc, tsc... I soak my feet only in V-Power (Ferrari fuel for the road) RON99! Gorgeous! I love the smell of it. :lol: 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

tehdarkstar said:


> Optimax???


Old habits die hard!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> End of an era Mike - I wonder if Bike still has his? I 'stumbled' across his sig from 2001...


Bike still has the same deranged smile but less hair.

Thanks everybody for welcoming me so warmly into the Powder Room and great to see some of the old faces from the past :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Congrats Mike.

So what is the new steed to be?

1.4 Touran not excatly other marques, more other worldly :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Congrats Mike.
> 
> So what is the new steed to be?
> 
> 1.4 Touran not excatly other marques, more other worldly :wink:


We're going to be a one car family until Mrs B goes back to work next year at which point it looks like I'll be stuck with the Touran and she'll eventually go for something she wants 

btw it's a Touran 1.4 TSI with 140bhp and Greig at VAGtech was tempting me to chip it up to 200bhp a couple of weeks ago. My response was something like "what's the point?" :?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> btw it's a Touran 1.4 TSI with 140bhp and Greig at VAGtech was tempting me to chip it up to 200bhp a couple of weeks ago. My response was something like "what's the point?" :?


Because you can ?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll be joining very soon as well, the TT will be gone next week, very sad and keep wondering if i made the right decision.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

thebears said:


> I'll be joining very soon as well, the TT will be gone next week, very sad and keep wondering if i made the right decision.


I've left it's parking space clear on the driveway in case it decides to come back.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

mike_bailey said:


> btw it's a Touran 1.4 TSI with 140bhp and Greig at VAGtech was tempting me to chip it up to 200bhp a couple of weeks ago. My response was something like "what's the point?" :?


So why haven't you ? :roll:


----------

